

Poetic.io – the simplest way to transfer files (for free) - alvises
https://poetic.io

======
hobblin
Seems sketchy... how are they offering their services for free? What's the
gotchas?

~~~
alvises
why sketchy? The biz model is beautiful ads (on the free side) and a pro
version (still to come).

~~~
fasteo
Terms of use, Rights you license[1] (emphasis mine)

"In order for us to provide you with our file transfer service we require you
to grant us licences in respect of the files you wish to transfer.
Specifically, when you upload a file to our site, you grant us a _perpetual_ ,
worldwide, nonexclusive, royalty-free, transferable licence to use, reproduce,
distribute, and perform that file to enable us to transfer and store your
file; and the right to _sublicense this right to third parties_. We claim no
ownership or knowledge of content of your files as we only require what is
necessary to facilitate your file transfer."

Sounds sketchy to me

[1]
[https://poetic.io/legal/poetic_terms_of_service.pdf](https://poetic.io/legal/poetic_terms_of_service.pdf)

~~~
rakoo
When you think of it, it doesn't sound _that_ sketchy: all they need is the
authorization to move files around on their storage provider servers so they
can be retained for the chosen period of time and sent to the recipients. The
importatn part from the ToS here is _to enable us to transfer and store your
file_ ; it doesn't say it will use them for any other purpose, such as
marketing, customer targeting, or anything else.

Now of course these are only words and the only way to be sure is to encrypt
your files.

